# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  нужны Mail Access Monitor и Internet Access Monitor...

## God-of-Chaos

подскажите плиз где можно скачать рабочие Mail Access Monitor и Internet Access Monitor ..."Pro" версии для Kerio winroute и mailserver и для mdaemon  или кряки ключики к нескольким последним версиям :(

----------


## Demdot

Что-то подобное есть здесь
Internet Access Monitor v.3.8 для MS ISA Server 
http://depositfiles.com/files/bq4qrrawo
Internet Access Monitor 3.2 for ISA 
http://depositfiles.com/files/sawsvquss
Internet Access Monitor 3.2 for Qbik Wingate 
http://depositfiles.com/files/hr80q5sm4

----------


## feddy

Люди, есть у когонить Internet Access Monitor для UserGate, с кряком?
посвежее желательно

----------

